
Benchmarking Tableau's S-1: How Key SaaS Metrics Stack Up - kareemm
http://tomtunguz.com/tableau-s-1/
======
terravion
Incredibly insightful... but doesn't address the main question the analysis
raises: How long does this train keep running? When does this tap our its
market since growth of the market is the key to revenue?

That question is beyond the scope of the S-1 analysis, but that's the bet in
investing in this company.

